# Soil Test report and suggestions



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Exciting time of the year for a lot of us with TTTF in the transition zone. Overseeding is just around the corner. I recently did a soil test and got the report back which is attached below. Im not sure where to start. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have the ability to spray product as well. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Each nutrient is indexed. That means the raw findings of the testing is converted to a 0-100 scale with index values falling between 50-70 being "optimum". You can use lab specific conversion factors to calculate the original tested valuespm or lbs/acre. For more information: http://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/pdffiles/obook.pdf

Once you've converted the indexes to ppm, you ccan use the sufficiency ranges for Mehlich 3 extraction to determine where your soil falls, what adjustments you may want to make and how much of each fertilizer nutrient to apply to reach that goal.

OR... you could use the recommendations supplied by NCDA and retest next year to see what's moved and what's still needed.
Either method will work. The only difference is if you do the first one (DIY) you'll know where you'rr going and how far it is to get there.


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Just got a new report from SIteOne as well. Looks like my CEC's and PH are low. Surprised my CEC's are so low. Ive been applying Humic Acid since the spring. is it worth throwing down a layer of compost before seeding later this month or just continuing to apply humic acid and maybe mix in some RGS?

I will be applying an 18-24-12 at seeding later this month. is there a phosphorus only fert that i could put out of the next couple months to help improve my P?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a triple superphosphate that is i believe a 0-46-0 and site one should have it.


----------

